# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins >  Finding opening or closing braces

## hasanaydin52

Hello,

I want to find opening and closing braces's place similar to .Net code editor. But i can't.

I wrote an Add-in for solve this problem.

Code is find ending and beginning braces ()[]{} and block commands as If-End If, For-Next ...

Find key: Ctrl-B,  Select finding block area: Ctrl-Shift-B

You can compile  source code or you can add DLL.

I hope it will usefull.

Hasan AYDIN

----------


## Hack

_Moved from the CodeBank_

----------


## RobDog888

This looks like a completed project submission to codebank?

----------


## hasanaydin52

i was search similar this program at long time, but i cant find it.

where is codebank?

New version is at the attachment.

----------


## MartinLiss

Here.

----------


## hasanaydin52

if necessary, can you move to CodeBank?

----------


## MartinLiss

I hope you don't find this confusing but from the names and types of files in the zip it looks like this is meant as a VB Add-in so I moved it here. If that is not what it is then please let me know.

BTW, in general the CodeBank is meant for snippets of code and the UtilityBank is meant for completed utilities.

----------


## hasanaydin52

I understand now, your right. 
I think here is suitable.

----------


## Hack

I apologize hasanaydin52.   You had posted it in the CodeBank.  I saw this sentence


> I want to find opening and closing braces's place similar to .Net code editor. But i can't.


And assumed your thread was an "How do I do this?" thread, so I moved it.

----------

